# Cut on labia?



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Dd had spotting in her underwear yesterday and when I went to take a look, I found that she had what looked like a tear on her labia. I cleaned it out and put calendula on it and of course it is still sensitive today and when I inspected again this afternoon (which required pulling at the outer folds) it just opened the cut again and caused dd pain.










She is almost 3yrs and told us that she fell of mama's chair---we both think that she may have pinched the area on a vanity stool I have that is wrought iron and it tore the skin?

I am just wondering if anyone else has had this happen and what they did to remedy it/how long it took to heal?

Thanks!


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

okay...still looking for an answer to this and wondering if maybe she had a labial adhesion and it split? She was on her dad's shoulders alot that day and riding her tricycle quite a bit as well--could all of the friction caused it?

Anyway, she is still bleeding when I clean it. Poor thing.


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

I didn't want to not reply... but I can't remember what I did when I scratched that area of my own. I of course was older...

Could you ask your midwife or OB?

I am going to ask my friend if she is still online via IM... she is a midwife... BRB


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you cross-post this in health and healing? That might be a good idea.

I'm a therapist who works with kids and I once had a three year-old in my practice who slipped getting into the bathtub and cut her labia minora on the metal track for the sliding shower doors.
 






Ouch! They took her to the world-class university hospital here and they had to do a few stitches. It was a big deal for the interns and residents, as these sorts of things don't come up very often, and it's a teaching hospital, so there were like 15 doctors in there observing.







:

It sounds like your DD's cut isn't that bad, but you might want to get it looked at if it's still bleeding in a day or two, I guess. No real help to offer, I guess...just wanted you to know you're not the first mama to go through this with her DD.


----------



## J's Mombee (Aug 21, 2006)

She asked if it was indeed a tear? If so, she wanted to know how bad it was? She also said that if it was really bad, like possible disfiguring, she suggested calling the pediatrician to have someone look at it.

My mom said that she would go to the doctor ASAP just in case.

I don't have any advice of my own, except, I hope that your DD heals well and feels better soon...







s

I hope that some of this helps...

My concern is that it might burn if DD wets herself or goes to pee and it touches the tear.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you both!

What it looks like to me is a vertical slit along the labia (minora--is that the inner fold--?). I have to actually pull apart the outer labia to even see the cut. It is about 1" long and right within the crease.

I really appreciate the help and will take her in tomorrow, especially as it has already been one day. She isn't complaining, except when I clean it!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, gosh, I'm cringing just reading this.

When I was about 12, I was climbing a tree and the branch I was standing on broke, and I fell about five feet, straddling the branch below.

Yeah, THAT was a mess. And then I had to climb down because I was still 10 feet in the air


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

My understanding of labial adhesions with a tear is to apply Vaseline so that the healing doesn't re-adhere to itself. So, even with a laceration, injury/abrasion, I'd do the lubrication for comfort. Calendula was my first thought; but it isn't as thick as Vaseline. Lansinoh is another option. It is purified and helps heal lacerations. I'm inclined to use lavender essential oil on external cuts, but it stings and causes skin to heal fast. The fast healing could cause the skin to fuse, potentially.

I don't believe I would see a doctor though, personally. As that is invasive for a little girl, when it will heal in a few days, most likely.

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sraplayas* 
She isn't complaining, except when I clean it!

The other thing is that the perineal area of a young child really doesn't need daily "cleaning", in my opinion, other than diaper changes. If she is toileting, I'd just use a wet cloth to gently wipe. No soaps or other skin irritants. Perhaps, put some lavender oil in the tub. I remember that helped me post-partum for comfort. And it would be dilute enough. Lavender has antibiotic, antibacterial, antifungal properties. I would not be inclined to use any medical/chemical alternatives.

HTH, Pat


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

I had a tear during child birth which went undetected (and therefore unstitched and yeah, it could have used stitches, until about 4 days later when I went to get up and the skin opened and I cried like a baby. After trying several things, fresh aloe vera, taken from a leaves I bought at the grocery store, made all the difference in the world. Hope your baby heals quickly! I think I could have shortened my healing by at least a week had I used that first.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Please don't put any essential oils on your little girls' labia. I'm crying just thinking about it. OWWWWW!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

How's it going, Sraplayas? Did you take her in? Updates? Hope you guys are doing better.


----------

